# Club Info?



## GalBrew (10/7/13)

Hi all,
I have been thinking about joining a brewclub for a while now, and it seems that I would be a Melbourne Brewer living out east as I do. So what is the deal with the club, are there regular meetings and the like? Do I just turn up or is there some ritual paddling I have to endure to join?

Cheers. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Toper (10/7/13)

You've chosen wisely.Melbourne Brewers,where the female members put Elle MacPherson to shame,and the male ones make Greek gods and shetland ponies jealous Monthly meetings are held on the last Wednesday of each month,check out the club website for more info.The 'hazing' isn't generally life threatening,but having to drink a yardglass of warm Miller 'Chill',can put some off.Be brave.


----------



## HoppingMad (30/9/13)

It's a great club. But I'm biased. Been in it for nearly 6 years.
For full details visit the club website: http://www.melbournebrewers.org/

Melbourne Brewers is one of the state's bigger clubs, and our new members tend to be kit, extract and mini-mash brewers all there to learn or perfect the beers they're already making. Our club does have a strong all-grain focus and you will find most members do brew that way. We run two competitions each year, one at Grand Ridge Brewery called Beerfest and the other at Oscars Tavern Belgrave called British Ales. The club also do gear builds, bulk buys you won't see online, camp trips (including our SteinBrew campout), have visiting speakers and also attend some craft breweries and commercial premises to see first hand how the big boys do it. A subscription to a brewing mag is included in your club subs so it's good value for money. Meetings and events are a lot of fun, we keep it light and not too serious and you'll learn heaps. The guys all like to hand around a few beers at each meeting so you're always sure to try something nice at a meet that makes you go "Gee, that would be a nice beer to make at home." We also have an annual food and beer pairing dinner which is always a highlight.

I'd encourage anyone thinking about doing the club thing to try it out or come along and say hello. We do get guys from Bayside and Westgate turning up from time to time and we encourage the inter-club mingle. Shared knowledge is good knowledge. And tasting more beer makes that even better. Our club won't charge you to rock up to a meeting or two just to say hi and see what it's all about. There's no pressure, just come along and say hi. The next meeting's details are always posted on our website.

Cheers,

Hopper. :beer:


----------



## WarmBeer (30/9/13)

Awww, shucks, that sounds so nice, even I want to join you guys now.


----------

